# Solve an Argument



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Okay, so this has been a point of contention in our ten year marriage. (I can hear you now, "If that's all you've got to worry about, you've got it good!") I won't tell you my opinion til later.

*Is popcorn a dessert or not?*

Help a gal out here!

This is my first time attempting a poll, so hopefully I got it right.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

It's a snack, unless it's kettle corn.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

I thought corn was a vegetable.....


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I agree it is a snack unless it is caramel corn - is that the same as kettle corn? On second thought caramel corn is a snack too.

So third option is neither.


----------



## BetrayedAmerican (Jan 8, 2013)

Popcorn is gross and it is only good for grinding down to make a SHTF cornmeal... To those of you out there that can stomach it. Congrats.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank you, thank you. I feel redeemed. I just wanna smack him when he suggests popcorn. I don't bother asking him for dessert ideas anymore. :lol: It's NOT DESSERT!


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Go away and you are banned from posting again until you bring something to the table.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

AS long as you bring the popcorn to the table. For dessert I want Coconut Creme pie.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I view popcorn as more of a weapon than either a dessert or a snack. It pop's when heat is applied, it can cause suffocation if not swallowed properly, and it can also explode if not handled properly. Perhaps it should be classified as a weapon of mass destruction because many a household has been leveled by over cooking it which causes toxic fumes to spread rapidly causing residents of the normally peaceful domicile to flee in terror. The government really should regulate this substance for our own safety. Congrats on the 10 years and I hope this helps.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Popcorn is a multipurpose food. While it is a vegetable, it can be eaten as a snack. To some, that snack could be a dessert, it all up the person doing the eating. It can be used as padding in a box when shipping fragile items (but could attract vermin). It can be used as Christmas tree decorations. Bird food, bait for fishing, and of course my favorite! 
View attachment 3476


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

BetrayedAmerican said:


> Popcorn is gross and it is only good for grinding down to make a SHTF cornmeal... To those of you out there that can stomach it. Congrats.


Again, B/A speaks for me.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> Go away and you are banned from posting again until you bring something to the table.


I'm more of a pumpkin pie dessert type. How about you?



paraquack said:


> View attachment 3476


^^ :lol:


----------



## Old Seer (Dec 2, 2013)

Regular popcorn, no, it's a snack. Carmel popcorn Yes and no---it can be desert or a snack. If "you" put Carmel corn on the table for desert after a meal---then it's desert. Desert as I understand it, involves something sweet.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

I guess caramel corn -can- be a dessert.. I guess... but a snack, nonetheless


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It is a feel good food. Some think it is harmless to chow down on pop corn but will still add pounds.
Any food can be a Dessert


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

It's a snack, and an aggravation when one gets to the bottom of the bowl and all that is left are the somewhat popped kernels.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Snack!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Snack. Unless you're in college, then it's a side dish to Top Ramen.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

when all else fails, grab ye ol' dictionary.

des·sert (d-zûrt)
n.
1. A usually sweet course or dish, as of fruit, ice cream, or pastry, served at the end of a meal.

2. Chiefly British Fresh fruit, nuts, or sweetmeats served after the sweet course of a dinner.



so who voted that it IS a dessert? I see 1 vote for 'yes'


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I hate popcorn because I used to work at movie theaters and saw what they do with it. They just take what's not popped, store it in trash bags and put it back in the case to warm it up in the morning. I hate popcorn.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks a bunch Leon. Now you ruined movie theatre popcorn for me.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> Thanks a bunch Leon. Now you ruined movie theatre popcorn for me.


Trust me, you're better off. Sometimes the trash bags weren't even *clean*! UA theaters has that policy I did work at a theater that just threw it out back in the dumpster and they had RAT PROBLEMS because of it (rimshot) is your skin crawling yet?


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Rats don't bother me. Spent half a year in a "rat room" working until the next semester started. Damn rats were treated better than people.
But ruining my movie popcorn - I may just weep.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Leon said:


> I hate popcorn because I used to work at movie theaters and saw what they do with it. They just take what's not popped, store it in trash bags and put it back in the case to warm it up in the morning. I hate popcorn.


Oh, yuck. Movie popcorn is bad for you anyway. Actually, so is sitting down watching a movie if you have can't-sit-still syndrome.

As an aside -- I like asides, as another aside --, you can make microwave popcorn (probably equally unhealthy) by throwing kernels in a paper bag and folding the ends shut, then nuking til it stops popping. No oil or anything needed. I like to fry it in coconut oil on the stove. I make up a big stock pot full for the kidlings to snack on. It's really tasty with taco seasoning and butter on it. Or better yet, with melted marshmallows, peanuts and M&Ms, then it _is_ a dessert.

Darnit. I was thinking today of the things I miss eating since we stopped eating GMOs and conventional foods. Ritz was one of them, but now it's M&Ms. I'd kill for a non toxic M&M (they don't exist, don't worry NSA, I won't really kill anyone). Going to bed hungry now!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> Thanks a bunch Leon. Now you ruined movie theatre popcorn for me.


It depends on when you go. Later in the day and the popcorn is fresh. The early crowd got the old stuff. In many cases you can watch them pop a new batch.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Normal popcorn is not a desert. It's a snack like potato chips. If you coat it though in chocolate or caramel, and/or mix it with other things, than it becomes a desert.


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

I ate caramel pop corn for dessert tonight.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Seneca said:


> It's a snack, and an aggravation when one gets to the bottom of the bowl and all that is left are the somewhat popped kernels.


Those are my favorite part


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

popcorn sprinkled with cinamin and sugar. popcorn sprinkled with cayene pepper.
Could be either way, but I voted and its a secret.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

WAIT< its not a secret voting ballot? Oh shit, here comes the speach about aliens....


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Looks like you yaysayers are vastly outnumbered, much to my satisfaction. Nyah nyah, hubby! Next time he suggests popcorn for dessert, I'm gonna show him this thread and say, "See? I was right all along!" Then I'll shove a chocolate chip cookie down his throat, it'll devolve into a food fight and we'll spend the next three days cleaning random bits off the wall and ceilings, after which I will conclude that at least popcorn doesn't stick, so let's all have popcorn for dessert!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

indie said:


> Nyah nyah, hubby! Next time he suggests popcorn for dessert, I'm gonna show him this thread and say, "See? I was right all along!" =


I hate it when my wife says "but everyone else says or is doing". I stopped caring about what other people do or say a long time ago.


----------



## bm1boats (Dec 5, 2013)

What can I say? I like popcorn with butter (real), cracker jacks, carmel corn, corn balls, and will even eat unbuttered popcorn. If the shtf, I can think of worse things to be stuck with than a couple hundred pounds of popcorn kernels. I can eat it as a snack, a dessert in front of the TV, or even make a meal of it with a couple sticks of beef jerky or trail mix. It even goes good with beer.


----------

